# Mablethorpe Next Week anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We are heading to Golden Sands at Mablethorpe tomorrow Monday for 4 days £18 for 4 nights inc elec  if any of you fancy it.

Haven

From Friday onwards we will be at Anderby Creek C & CC Holiday Site
(You have to be members of the C&CC).

So if any of you are in the area do pop in and say hello Geist Phantom Motorhome with 3 Yorkie terrorists and 2 old codgers :lol: MHF sticker stuck on van might even have me flag flying.

Jacquie


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

.......plus dogs at £1.5 per night each


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Malc said:


> .......plus dogs at £1.5 per night each


Shhh dont mention the dogs :lol: and its cheaper now it used to be £3 per dog 

Jacquie


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Sorry correction, £3.00 per night for dogs. Sorry don't go to sites charging for dogs on principle. 2 dogs X 4 nights makes the £18 into £42!
Malc "


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Neither do I Malc I just don't put dog's on the booking form :wink: never been challenged yet 8) 



Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hell fire Jac! I'd love to be there! Our Coral is looking quite forlorn parked outside. I think I might go and have a sit inside her tomorrow just to refresh my resolve.

But the fact is I'm not allowed to drive until I'm comfortable with an emergency stop. After having had major surgery, I'm not going to rush things. Outwardly, I'm healing well. But I don't know what's going on inside or how well it's healing in there. If I cough or sneeze, it hurts my stomach like hell! Ouch!

I'll drive when my recovery manager (Sandra) says I can. Until such time, I have to sit on the settee and watch telly. I have walked round the block a couple of times, so we're getting there. I did think about doing the washing up the other day, but the running water made me want to go to the loo and I'm only just getting back to life without a catheter!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:  

Stay well y'all! :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ahh never mind Norm although we could come the long way round and collect you :lol: am used to driving an Adria 8) get yourself fit for March and we will see you there then.

You take care, and Sandra keep him in order :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better Norm.
The joys of getting mature.

Me Lady p and 5 dogs could be expensive.

Looking for a weekend in Brugges. North sea ferry and hotel.
DAve p


----------

